
Dependency Injection in Functional Programming - nuriaion
https://gist.github.com/gvolpe/1454db0ed9476ed0189dcc016fd758aa
======
mikece
An essential reference for this discussion is Uncle Bob's OO vs FP article:
[https://blog.cleancoder.com/uncle-
bob/2014/11/24/FPvsOO.html](https://blog.cleancoder.com/uncle-
bob/2014/11/24/FPvsOO.html)

